# Attenersi



## NagiMahori

Bonjour a toute le monde! J'ai une question à poser:

dans cette phrase :" Démanteler l’emballage de l’installation et des composants, le client devra *s’abstenir *aux normes en vigueur dans son pays."


Le verb Se abstenir est clairement un erreur, et je pensé à SE CONFORMER

"En Démantelent l'emballage de l'installation et des composants, le cliente devra *SE CONFORMER *aux normes en viguer dans son pays"

Est cette phrase tout à fait correct? Est ce qu'il y a des mots plus proches
du notre ATTENERSI (trés specifique pour le lois)

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nagi,

Direi "Pour l'élimination de l'emballage de l'installation et des composants, le client/l'acheteur devra se conformer aux normes en vigueur dans son pays" o "... respecter les normes...", mi sembra uguale.


----------



## NagiMahori

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Nagi,
> 
> Direi "Pour l'élimination de l'emballage de l'installation et des composants, le client/l'acheteur devra se conformer aux normes en vigueur dans son pays" o "... respecter les normes...", mi sembra uguale.



Merci beaucoup matoupaschat! Est ce que tu viens du Belgique? Beaucoup de trés belle filles vous avez là  
Alors, j'irais avec SE CONFORMER.

C'est correct EN DÉMANTELENT ou c'est mieux d'utilizer ta proposition?


----------



## matoupaschat

Già, sono "Belga di Belgio"!
Il gerundio non va bene in francese per indicare la finalità. Nessuno dirà "en éliminant", piuttosto "pour éliminer l'emballage ecc.". Démanteler non si usa in accezioni come queste.
Ciao.


----------



## g-rum

Ciao

Magari era uno sbaglio e l'autore di questo voleva scrivere "s'en tenir à".



NagiMahori said:


> Bonjour a toute le monde! J'ai une question à poser:
> 
> dans cette phrase :" Démanteler l’emballage de l’installation et des composants, le client devra *s’abstenir *aux normes en vigueur dans son pays."
> 
> 
> Le verb Se abstenir est clairement un erreur, et je pensé à SE CONFORMER
> 
> "En Démantelent l'emballage de l'installation et des composants, le cliente devra *SE CONFORMER *aux normes en viguer dans son pays"
> 
> Est cette phrase tout à fait correct? Est ce qu'il y a des mots plus proches
> du notre ATTENERSI (trés specifique pour le lois)
> 
> Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## NagiMahori

g-rum said:


> Ciao
> 
> Magari era uno sbaglio e l'autore di questo voleva scrivere "s'en tenir à".




Alors, S'EN TENIR c'est correct? Je crois soit trés proche de notre AS-TENER-SI.


----------



## matoupaschat

"S'en tenir à quelque chose" = non oltrepassare i limiti di qualcosa.
*B. −* *Qqn/qqc.* (d'abstr.) *se/s'en tient à qqc.* (d'abstr.).     Persévérer dans, ne pas aller au delà d'une certaine limite. Synon. _se contenter de_.     _Il faut s'en tenir à causer avec les personnes à côté de qui le hasard ou votre adresse vous a placé_ (Jouy, _Hermite_, t. 4, 1813, p. 319). _Ces brèves indications _[_à la fin de chaque chapitre_]_ s'en tiennent autant que possible aux meilleurs ouvrages français_ (Béguin, _Âme romant._, 1939, p. V). (CNRTL clic ) 
​
"Attenersi" =  (fig.) Aderire, conformarsi strettamente (+ a): attenersi alle istruzioni ricevute (Zingarelli 2012)
Mi sembra quindi preferibile non lasciarti ammaliare dalla somiglianza di forma e usare "se conformer" come avevi proposto nel tuo primo post.


----------



## NagiMahori

Merci beaucoup Mat...(peux-je?) et pour le précieux link aussi.


----------



## matoupaschat

NagiMahori said:


> Merci beaucoup Mat...(puis-je?) et pour le précieux link aussi.


Prego, certo che puoi, a patto però di dire Mat*ou*, qui significato A !

 @ presto !


----------

